# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Uno nuevo por aqui........

## TURBINEITOR

Hace unos dias que por casualidad conozco esta pag.
Hoy he podido registrarme y este es mi primer mensaje, y espero llegar algun dia a los 1000 mensajes de nuestro amigo (si me lo permites) Xúquer.

Espero que nos podamos ir conociendo y poder aprender de este maravilloso mundo........... que tiene tanto que enseñarnos.

Como no estoy muy puesto en el mundo de la informatica, pondré algun dia de estos, alguna de las fotos que tengo :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: ............jejejejejejejejejeje

salu2

TURBINEITOR 

pd:

----------


## Francisco el Viejo

Soy mas novato aún, que disfrutes.

----------


## REEGE

Francisco el viejo y Turbineitor aqui vamos a aprender y ver todos mucho!!
Todos al agua...
Un saludo!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro turbeneitor.

Ya estamos esperando esas fotos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## Juan Leante

Seas bienvenido y que lo de la informática no te sirva de excusa para subir esas fotos que seguro son muy buenas.

Saludos.

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Gracias a todos por el saludo.
Hoy es un poco tarde pero mañana por la tarde pondré alguna foto.

salu2

Turbineitor

Pd:LLevo toda la vida rodeado de embalses, presas y centrales,creo que nací dentro de uno de ellas( eso siempre h................ y ahora lo que me faltaba un foro...............que vicio (pero sano)

----------


## Xuquer

Viva el vicio !!  bienvenido al foro Turbineitor  :Wink: 

P.S.: para llegar a mil mensajes o más...todo es empezar y...seguir  :Big Grin:   pero no es ningún mérito  :Smile: 


edito.: si hombre si, te lo permito, faltaria más

----------


## manuelra

Hola TURBINEITOR, yo tambien acabo de llegar a este foro hace unos días, pero ya he colgado varias fotos ( en eso te gano ). Solo ver el nombre de tu nick demuestra que debes tener mucho material que enseñarnos........saludos desde Galicia.

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Por razones de trabajo os tengo un poco olvidados.

Para los que seais adictos a ver compuertas abiertas deciros que desde ayer jueves estan abiertas las compuertas de las siguientes presas.

Rio Tera (Zamora):
Nuestra Señora del Agavanzal= 2 compuertas abiertas
Valparaiso..........................= 2 compuertas abiertas
Cernadilla...........................= 2 compuertas abiertas


Si teneis oportunidad verlas............. es un espectaculo

salu2

pd: Tengo pendientes esas fotos, pero ya las pondre en la seccion de la presa que corresponda. aunque tranquilo pondre un post aqui para indicaros cuando las pongo.................ok

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Xuquer he seguido los pasos que pones en tu post para poner fotos.
un pequeño avance de estas ultimas lluvias por la zona de Sanabria.

haber si lo he hecho bien.

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/4162/dscf7199b.jpg


Espero que os guste...............IMAGINO QUE LA PODAIS VER

Salu2

TURBINEITOR

----------


## Xuquer

Casi casi Turbineitor, te ha faltado primero reducir de peso la imagen, despues algun paso no has seguido bien, repasalo  :Wink: 

Mientras tanto lo intentas no te preocupes que seguiremos ayudandote  :Smile:   salu2  :Cool:

----------


## tescelma

Vienvenido Turbineitor, aunque con retraso, es que estos días andamos de cabeza, no?.

Supongo que mucho trabajo con las compuertas, ahora abre, ahora cierra un poco, ahora cierra un poco más, ...

SALUDOS

----------


## cuesta25

Espero que entres y te sientas como en casa, yo llevo muy poco y ya me siento uno mas. Aqui veo un ambiente inmejorable y seguro que con el tiempo iremos a mejor.
Un saludo amigo.

----------

